# Does this color pattern have an official name?



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I got to wondering if Kahlua's markings had a specific name associated with the pattern. It seems to be REALLY common, especially with black, chocolate or blue Tri-Colors.... where there is one all over base color; usually a white spot on the chest, and then another color across the chest, on the tips of the feet, spots above the eyes and on the cheeks. I often hear them referred to as "doberman" or "rottweiler" markings. I have heard of the term Irish markings (not specifically used by the AKC for chi's though) and it surprises me that somewhere, this other color pattern hasn't been given a name as well!!
These are some Google stock images, so not my dogs; but goes to show how common this color pattern is. Anyone know what it's called?




























Everyone who has one like this usually just calls them a Tri-Color if the white is present; or "X with X markings." It just seems way too common a color pattern not to have a name though to distinguish it from a other dog who have sporadic spots and patches of color.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

in the poodle world its called a 'Phantom'


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I do not know. Eden fits this mark. I was surprised that AKC did not have a Tri-Color definition/classification. I registered her as black and tan with white markings. Of course, since then, her tan is really fading to fawn/cream. Yet, when I Googled black and white chi images, she looked much different mainly because of the markings of which you are asking.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

In our house, they are "officially" *Adorable* 

:love8:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It's called tri color. Lexxi and Smoke are tri color while Pepper is a black and tan.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Pam-I thought the same thing but AKC does not have Tri-Color as a color classification. I had to register her as black and tan and then I added white markings under markings.
Here were my choices:
American Kennel Club - Breed Colors and Markings


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, I didn't know that. They also have a gold or silver color listed, I've never heard of those.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I looked into buying that first puppy, unfortunately he was already sold . I love his coloring, he reminds me of Lion except opposite coloring sort of. 
I don't know if they have a specific name for those markings, it will be interesting to find out!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I always thought the tri colour was more the traditional collie type pattern and black and tan was the rottie type. 
I used to call Heidi black and tan with white markings(her feet!) but then the tan covered all of her head and now Im not sure what to call her!!LOL


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah...I was surprised to learn AKC doesn't have a "tricolor" instead it's "black & tan w/white markings" bla bla bla. 

I don't know if there is a correct term but I know what you mean--I LOVE those markings. Obviously.  If a Chi has "eye brows", a "blaze", a "collar" & (especially!) a white tip on it's tail it fits in to our crew nicely. haha Poor Mi-Mi is the only one missing the "blaze". Hubby picked him out so.... :daisy: (actually I didn't know Lulu would have a blaze or white tip...just turned out that way!)


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

MChis said:


> Poor Mi-Mi is the only one missing the "blaze". Hubby picked him out so.... :daisy:


LOL Always up for a good laugh.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, I felt a bit odd choosing black and tan with white markings (although that is the closest to what she is so I did) because I think of babies like Brody when I think true black and tan. His tan is MUCH darker than Eden's. Just from pics she seems colored like Maxie (I love him, btw). Her tan is getting closer to fawn looking than a real brown and she is nearly completely white and cream on her underside. Jet black from the aerial view, though! 
As I look at your "line-up" it struck me that they all have such terrific white or cream chests. Even Milo!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I think there is a variety of "tan" shades in black/chocolate/blue & tans. Had I registered Maxie when he was a pup (I didn't as I wasn't going to breed/show him) I'd have chosen "black & tan w/white markings" but as he's ages his tan went bye-bye.  He's mostly just black w/white markings (and some reverse sabling/greying! Not sure if that's a technical term or not though LOL). But as a pup he had some definite tan. Funny how they change with age!! Though he's only 3. :lol:

Yes...I love white markings.  They all have that & all have a white tip on their tail. And *almost* have a white blaze. LOL I'm really not so picky about color any more but it's funny how Lulu ended up fitting right in marking wise...


----------

